# would like to know of good clinic abroad for poor responder



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there

I got a BFN today and are now looking into going abroad for my next cycle. Haven't got a clue how to go about things though.
I'm a poor responder (only got 2 follies last time which resulted in one egg, which is my poorest response ever)
My FSH was 9.2 before I started this cycle but will try to lower it as best as I can for our next go.

I've only ever had the long protocol with puregon so would like to try short protocol or flare protocol next if possible.

I'm not willing to give up on my own eggs just yet so wondered if anyone could give me information on good clinics for a poor responder like me.

How do I contact the clinics? Via phonecall or emails?
How much does a cycle cost?
how long are the waiting lists?(would like to start in March/April next year)
How long do you need to be in the country? (how much time do I need off from work)
Do I fly out for a consultation first and then back again for drugs?

As you can tell I haven't got a clue so any information about what clinics to approach and any success stories from poor responders etc will be much appreciated. If you know of any good clinics in the UK I would like to hear about them as well.

                  Many thanks

Love/Ophelia


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Ophelia, firstly Iam really sorry to hear about your bfn, this is such a hard thing, so sending you hugs.  I see you have had a miscarriage earlier this year so you have had a tough year, and i am so sorry to read that .... it takes a lot of courage to keep on this path, but you have come to the right place on this thread!

I would suggest that you write a draft email and then send it to a few of the clinics, giving them your background history, see who communicate with you, and what they can offer you.  That way you can start looking at your options.  Most of us email the clinic, and get replies and then start corresponding. (some might not correspond, of you might find you prefer the ways some work than others....) Some of the clinics will want you to go out for a consulation, some not, you will need to ask each their protocol, but they will usually send you information that is quite concise, telling you what to expect etc.

I went to ceram and i know of some women on this thread who have gone there and used their own eggs.  You can contact ruth at [email protected]

You should be able to find email addresses for other clinics e.g. IM, IVi, then there are clinics in Poland; Turkey, Russia, etc .... not sure where you are looking at or where you would feel comfortable going, but most places on here, mentioned regularly have good feedback.  Look as well at the non uk clinic reviews.

Its quite difficult when you come on this thread for the first time, lots of info about different clinics etc,  and it can seem overwhelming at times, but if you take some time to read through the back pages, use the search key, there is loads of valuable information.  I can highly recommend spending some time jsut reading, and you will start getting a clearer picture of where you want to go, which clinic could perhaps suit you and work with you.

Do come and join us on the general abroadies thread as well, you will get lots of support and advice and there is a lovely mixture of people going to different clinics, for different treatments, all with one purpose, to have a baby!

Wishing you lots of luck in your treatment ahead


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

I am so glad you managed to post here  safarigirl has given you good advice I really cant give you much more, only this also think about your budget then you can compare prices too, Eastern clinics are much more cheaper than us Spanish ones, so just a thought for you, all the best in your search and decision making whether it be abroad or UK.

Lots of Love n Hugs 

Marina


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Ophelia,
I went to IVI Barcelona.  I went for DE, but when IVI saw my history, they said that they would have been keen to try again with me with my own eggs.  I hadn't had any trouble with egg numbers (usually around 15 or so), but poor fertilisation rates and poor embryo quality, so not quite the same situation as you, but their positive attitude as opposed to my UK clinic might mean that they would be a good one to try.  Dr Castillon (very nice woman, and young), was the person that said this to me.  
I had already decided I definitely wanted to go down the DE route as the chances of success were so much higher, so she didin't persuade me to try again with my own eggs.
All the very best of luck, and big hugs from me too.
Bluebell xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Thank you very much for your expertise. I will try and e-mail a few clinics to see what kind of protocols etc they're doing and also to find out about costs.

Once again,many thanks!!! What would I do without all you wonderful Ladies. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Ophelia

Like you was a poor responder. FSH between 10-19. Tried IVF 2 times and never managed egg collection stage. UK had given up on me, saw about 4 different consultants and all said the same thing. So, we decided to go for donor. Was on list for 3 years. Went to IVI Barcelona and they suggested trying with my own eggs, am 36. It was a very tough decision as it had take me 3 years to get my head around this, but we took a chance.

Anyway, I was on a short protocol. Produced 5 eggs, 4 fertilized, 2 made it to 8 cell transfer.

And, today am 5 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!! Have am mixture of feelings. Happiness, shock and very anxious as been getting pains, but all seems to be fine so I have decided to ignore them!

Was in Spain for about 6 nights. Cost will vary as had ICSI and assisted hatching too. Depends what drugs you will use. I used Gonal F (very expesnive) and was on a high dose, this was mixed with Menopur. You will need to make an initial appointment. I saw Dr Castillon, but I think that all the doctors are good. They have an international depart that speak English too and they are very vice. Clinic is very professional too.

If there's anything else you need to know, just ask!

Take care and good luck. I wish you all the very best.

Sooze
x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi sooze

That's fantastic news that they put you on a short protocol and you managed to get a nice number of eggs!!

And huge congratulations on your BFP!!!! 

I've always been on a long protocol and my clinic in Aberdeen said to me that another protocol wouldn't make any difference. But there are so many women on here that has managed to get more eggs with a different protocol so clearly Aberdeen are just not willing to experiment. 

Did you fly out for a consultation and then went back again for when you started your treatment?
I'm wondering how much time I will have to take off work but you only went over for 6 days, does that mean you bought drugs over here and only went over once you started stimming or just when you needed to go in for EC?

Did you get monitored at a clininc over here leading up for EC and then flew out?
I also wondered what if you get a cyst, i normally get them and they keep me on stimms for longer, would they cancel the cycle and what do I do if I've booked returned flights but need to stay on longer? Do I just have to buy another ticket?

I will also need to have ICSI and wouldn't mind assisted hatching if it can help to get a BFP so how much do you think it will cost roughly?

How do I get hold of IVI Barcelona,is there an e-mail address or do I have to phone them?

Many thanks for replying and I hope you have a smooth pregnancy. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Bluebell- It sound like you got lucky in Barcelona too. it does sound like a good clinic.

Safarigirl- Congrats on your BFP too!!

Marina- Hope you get you BFP soon.


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Ophelia,

Everything you need to know is on their website

http://www.institutomarques.com/en_index.html

They even have a video!

A&E

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link A&E


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Ophelia

The clinic the lady told you where she used her own eggs and got a BFP is this link its in Barcelona 
http://www.ivi.es/eng/centros/barcelona.htm

I use their clinics for my lining scans but I use the one in Murcia and can highly recommend any of these clinics in Spain they do have a good reputation, although I am having TX at Instituto Marques  Good Luck.

Love

marina

/links


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Ophelia

I live in London and know that the London Clinics do short protocols as I did try and wasn't successful. Although you could call them to see what they think (I tried 3 years ago) so things may have moved on. I know its heartbreaking when you just want them to help and they won't or don't give you any inspiration.

Yes, we flew out for an initial consultation, which you will have to do. We didn't buy our drugs there as we weren't sure what to do, whether to try donor or my own eggs.

If you buy your drugs here, you'll need to get the prescription signed by a consultant or doctor which could be tricky. Buying the drugs in Spain I think are cheaper, but you'll need to get the instructions translated somehow, I think you can email the supplier and ask for English translations.

I took a week before the treatment off and and still off work, I wanted to be in the best frame of mind possible! But, you can work if you wish, you'll need to have a scan every other day for about 5 days or so and the injections you can do in the evening yourself.

I did all my stimming here and just went over for the last scan, which was 2 days before egg collection, but it all depends how you respond to the drugs. I was on stimms in the UK for about 13 days I think. I didn't book my return flight until I was in Barcelona and new I was having the egg transfer, my brother did in the UK with Easy Jet for me. I think I had a cyst but it still went ahead, but thats something you'll need to ask them.

I can't really give you a price as each treatment will be different, but I spent about £1,600 - £2,00 on drugs. There's a deposit of around 3,500 euros to pay, plus, ICSI which was about 1,000 euros and assisted hatching around 580 euros, plus a scan and blood test. But you have to bear in mind flights and hotel, food etc. Its by no means cheap.

I would email them, with queries and see what they say. I just made an appointment, but asked no questions.

Good Luck, I really hope whatever you do works out for you as I know how you feel. Shout if you need anything else.

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## scoti (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Am from Aberdeen too and had similar response from them when I asked about different protocols.  I could rant for hours about it but won't!
Anyway I was at CERAM in November to talk about DE and they suggested I try again with my own eggs as the doctor felt my doseage had been far too low in Aberdeen to achieve many eggs.  Very interesting!!
Not sure what to do yet but I did put my name down on the DE list in the meantime. It's certainly worth speaking to them as you can get direct flights from here as well as from Edinburgh and Glasgow.  Travelling abroad isn't always easy from up here.
Have you asked Aberdeen about doing scans and bloods yet if you do go abroad?  I have actually done one DE treatment already in Valencia (nightmare to get to and from from here!).  Aberdeen refused to do my bloods and scans and I had to go to Dundee.
I have thought about asking again though so would be interested in any response you get.
Cheers and good luck


----------



## Han123 (May 8, 2005)

Hi Ophelia.

So sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Just wanted to tell you about long/short protocol. I've had 3 long protocol IVF's with Puregon, poor response, in fact the 3rd IVF was abandoned as I had only 1 follie.
Then we had a 4th IVF, short protocol with Menopur. Had 11 follies, 8 eggs, 4 fertilised and DD sitting on my lap as we speak!

Can't give you advice on where to go, but would definitely recommend changing protocol.

Good luck hun!

Love, Han


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Han, Scoti, Marina and Sooze-  thanks for your replies. 
I'm still waiting for my follow up appiontment at the Aberdeen clinic and also waiting to get copies of my notes.( they say they will charge me £50 even though it's them closing until October next year for refurbishment  )

I read somewhere that the clinics abroad will need a copy of your notes, does that mean I shouln't even contact the clinic until I receive them?

As I would like to start a short protocol in the end of March/beginning of April will I not have to contact the clinics ASAP so that I can fly out for a consultation before then?

Is Ceram based in Spain? Since SCOTI was offered to try with her own eggs it does sound like an option for me.
Anyone know how to contact them?

I'm also interested in IVI Barcelona and even some clinics in Eastern Europe (if they're willing to try you with your own eggs.)

Any more suggestions and happy stories would be greatly appreciated.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

ophelia you can contact ceram (which is in spain - marbella, nearest airporl malaga, - [email protected])  You can contact before you get your notes etc


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Safarigirl. 

Off to bed just now but will definately contact them soon.

Love/Ophelia


----------

